# 2019 Christmas Presents



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2019)

Every Christmas I make presents for family. Everyone seems to like getting something I have designed and made. I'll start off by showing you the shifter knob I just made for my car. The other stuff I have completed so far is bottle openers and a Japanese ice ball maker. I'll post pictures of those soon


----------



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2019)

Here is a clip of engraving the numbers in 5 axis


----------



## PeterT (Nov 28, 2019)

Cool. Now THAT would be a bugger to do manually LOL.

One thing I've wondered about those engraving operations on CNC, maybe more the teeny carbide cone tips & almost handwriting shallow depth - wouldn't the rpms have to get crazy fast to cut efficiently? So do you just crank the big motor up high & watch the KW power needles spin around? Or maybe it grabs a cordless 40K Dremel on that tool change? HaHa.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Nov 28, 2019)

What? Couldnt do it with an electro-pen? 

(Good ideas!)


----------



## Alexander (Nov 28, 2019)

This spindle only goes to 12k rpm. I just max it and it does a reasonably good job. Here is another picture of some dog tags and a bottle openers


----------



## Alexander (Dec 3, 2019)

This is the Japanese ice ball maker. Check out this American made version 
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/products/cirrus-ice-ball-press-kit/


----------

